# Cold Weather Bathing



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

It's pretty cold here in NJ lately and I've been worried about Dudley getting wet when it's freezing or below. I know the the ferals get wet in the rain outdoors but just to be on the safe side I want to know at what temp I shouldn't let him get wet. 
I know it's not the best for birds but every now and then I blow dry him and he loves it! any input would be greatly appreciated!
Thank you,
Pete and Dudley


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pete,

Generally speaking, the birds will let you know if they feel it's too cold to bath. You'd be surprised how frigid it can be and yet they are still eager to cram into a pool of water

P.S. My birds love the blow dryer as well...the quiet hum of the blower coupled with the soothing heat, is heaven to them


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Brad,
Dudley won't bath on his own and I have no idea why. I have to put him in the sink with tons of disapproval and bath him that way. He reminds me of a stubborn kid not wanting to take his/her bath and forcing them in the tub. I'll just have to keep my regular bathing regiment going and blow dry after each time. Better safe then sorry!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi again Pete, 

Some birds are like that. I always like to figure the birds know best. They are smart creatures and I don't think that us meagre humans can always be the best judges of what is best. I'm in the early stages of understanding this myself. It's hard to relate to a pigeon, but more often than not, they are their own best caretakers


P.S. again- I would never attempt to have my birds bath if they weren't ready, willing and able


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> P.S. again- I would never attempt to have my birds bath if they weren't ready, willing and able


If that were the case Dudly would be the ultimate dirty birdy
He is NEVER ready or willing for a bath.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*He is NEVER ready or willing for a bath.*

Somebody posted here awhile back about a rubber ducky. Maybe Dudley needs one of those. My pijs don't have a problems with bathing but I would like to get one anyway. I could just see Kippy going after that.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Pete,
When he baths it would be indoors, right? If so, then I would think you would never have to worry since I am sure the inside of your house would be about 65 degrees even if it is an unheated attic, since the heat would rise from your occupied floors. Dudley reminds me of my son when he was little...he was the original "Pigpen," would even sit in a dirty diaper and never say boo...resisted getting into the tub, but once he was in there with his toys and such, THEN you couldn't get him to get out! LOL

Good luck with "Dirty Dudley!" LOL

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'll have to try a rubber duck Kippy, it might help. Dudley is spoiled! The attic has central heating and air so he's set for all seasons.He also has big warm comforters to sleep and lounge on, no cold wood floors for my boy  
The funny thing is he love his 2x4 perch most of all, it could be freezing and instead of being in his warm pigeon bed (a covered dog bed) he sits on that darn piece of wood  "Dirty Dudley" ROFL! Now that describes him to a T Linda!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

LOL! That is just too funny/cute, I Love It! 
I think Dudley perfers to be bathed or maybe a jacuzzi would help, forget about the duck.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I told ya he's spoiled. When I'm around I must tend to his every need. I can't lie down on the floor without him hopping up on my back and dancing around and poopin up there. He loves to sit in my shirt pulled over my knees have his head and neck rubbed. Here's another pic...Dud's is the good looking one


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Marvelous pictures and commentary Pete! Most delightful, and thank you so much for sharing!

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Okay, Pete...now I know what you look like...lol. I will be looking for you at Walmart and Mill Creek Mall! LOL

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank you Terry, just like any "parent" I'm always willing to talk about and show pics of my "kid"  
I'll be in Walmart after work this afternoon to pick up 50 lbs of seed, I'm down to almost nothing and my flocks will not hear of it! Who knows we might run into each other one day


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Bathing*

Pete, I just love those pictures! I can tell Dudley is spoiled rotten and you enjoy spoiling him. As for bathing, have you ever taken him in the shower with you? He might like that. Many parrots enjoy showering with their owners. 

Recently I was given a pair of rollers and the male turned out to be sick, so we had them recovering in our shower area, which is separate from the rest of the bathroom and the warmest place in our house. They kept trying to bathe in their water dish, so my hubby had pity on them and took them in the shower with him. We have a tub/shower combo so the pigeons stayed at the far end where they could get some of the spray, but not a heavy downpour. They seemed to enjoy it very much. So perhaps Dudley would like to take a shower with you. 

My loft pigeons enjoy showering, too. When it rains they come out on the landing board and lie there in the rain, wings in the air to get water under their wings. It's very cute.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi BirdMom,
Your are correct! I love spoiling him as much as I can. My parrot was scared when he took a shower with me, he prefers taking his bath in the sink with the spray attachment. I'll have to try and take Duds in the shower, we have the same tub/shower set up as you so it should work out. You should try and get some pics to post of your pidgies showering in the rain!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Bathing bird*

Pete: have you tried the kitchen sink? My "kid" just looooooves 4-5 inches of luke warm(very luke) water and he spends 10-15 minutes flapping his wings, drinking, and shaking his tail feathers in the water!Try it he MIGHT just like it! AHH, I sing to mine by the way...Just a thought.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Victor, That's the only place he'll take his "shower". He doesn't play or splash around in the water he sits there while I use the spray attachment and shower him. It could be a result of his neurological damage he received hen he hit a window or he is just lazy and wants the daddy to bath him.


----------

